# Clumber Park meet



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Who is going to be going to Clumber Park meet for the concert??


Tina


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

Tina

We are!

I have PM'd the people who have put their names down but not confirmed to let me know.

What I would like to know is this - does everyone want to go to the concert as a group?


Cheers

Jacqui


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Tickets for sale*

Hubby and I had planned on going to this event, but he's just had a knee op, and we're unable to go 

So, 2 tickets are available (£26.00) each but happy to let them go free to a good home

Also, we've reserved a pitch on the caravan site, within the grounds, which we've yet to cancel.

If anyone is interested, please pm me.

Ta

Di


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Would be nice to go as a group Jacqui, as long as you don't mind it when Glenn starts singing along to his favorite old songs :wink: 

We are aiming to get to the camp site mid afternoon on Friday for a nice relaxing start to the weekend.

We were debating taking a picnic to the concert as it starts a bit early to eat before we go. I can see us needing my bag on wheels to carry everything 8O 

See you soon

Tina


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

Bump!

Di


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

HiTina

I don't mind anyone singing along, I love to sing along. 

When we have gone to this concert in the past we have taken a picnic because we usually get there about 4pm and it dosn't finish until midnight - ish. 

The usual thing is picnic, chairs, table, booze, blankets and candles/torches. No bbq's are allowed for safety reasons.

Regards

Jacqui


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tina
We are also aiming to get to the camp site mid afternoon on Friday so we can chill out and get the winkle pickers polished. 
:lol: :lol: 

Just so you know, mobile phones will not work in the park so if you need to be contacted leave the campsite phone number with someone. 

If any anyone is intending to by on the gate it is £30, however a friend of mine has been let down and has 2 spare and will sell them for less.

All we need now is the weather to do what they say is going to do - warm and dry!!

Steve F


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info Steve, 

I will make sure the kids have the campsite tell number just in case.
We will have our names in the van windows so you can't miss us, for saying Hi or avoidance purposes :wink: 

Fingers crossed for the weather for all the meets going on over the weekend

Getting all excited to be escaping for the weekend :lol: 

Anyone else coming to the meet?????

Tina


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Just to say what a great time Jo and I had despite the weather and once again met some wonderful motorhome facts members. 

It just gets better.

However one member tried to go incognito (I think it was due to fraternizing with the group next to us who plied him with many varied cocktails)
Can you guess who it is ?


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Isn't it awfull when you get one of those song's in your head and you can't stop humming it????? 

Scooby dooby doo, where are you????? :wink: :lol: 

It was so nice to meet up with some old friends and some new and although the weather decided that we needed a good soaking it didn't manage to dampen any high spirits or spoil the fun. 

Thanks for the fun everyone hope we all meet up again soon

Tina & Glenn


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

*Woof!*

And, NO, that is certainly not rainwater in the rather swanky glass!

PS most of the makeup has come off now!


----------

